# Breast milk query



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Would be grateful for your advice. I am currently expressing breast milk for my baby who was born two weeks ago - she was seven weeks premature and weighed 3lbs at birth.  She is currently in SCBU, thankfully doing very well. (I had to have an emergency c-section due to pre-eclampsia, and am still on medication  for high blood pressure and feeling under the weather). 

I am expressing 6-7 times a day but worried that I am not producing enough milk as I only get around 20-30 mls each time (sometimes less). The amount has increased from when I started (I had a real struggle getting started) but the baby is now on three-hourly feeds of 30mls and I am obviously not keeping up.  (She gets formula when there isn't EBM available).  Will the amount of milk I produce increase, and is there anything I can do to help things along?  I feel that expressing is the only thing I can do for her for her just now, and I really want to be able to produce enough for her both now and so that I can breast feed her once we get her home.

Thanks in advance.

Ellie


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, congratulations on the birth of your tiny bundle and congratulations for expressing for this length of time.

You are doing exactly what you need to do when expressing, 6-8 times a day. Make sure you keep eating and drinking lots and getting some rest.

The other thing you need to consider is skin-to-skin contact before you express in the day. If this isn't possible, when you are at home etc, look at a picture of your daughter and even have a sheet or small blanket that she sleeps with, while you are there and then take it home for when you express at night.

You have to remember that your body wasn't quite prepared to do this job for a few weeks yet and so it will take a while to get the hang of it. When you have skin-to-skin, see if she will go to the breast and if all that she does is put her lips against your nipple, that will really help with the milk making hormones, so when you put her back in her bed, express asap and see if that helps.

Breast feeding is such an emotional thing to do, not just physical and I know its difficult when you are attached to a pump but just remember that you are doing brilliantly, try to relax and just let things happen!!

Hope that helps, let me know how you get on and if I can do anything else

Take care x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Ellie

In addition to oinks advice (thankyou) and from a mum of 2 prem babies (expressed for both) your breast milk will increase.

Have you had baby to your breast??. When molly was in ITU I was still able to hold her next to my nipple. She didnt latch her but certainly had a good smell!!

Your milk can be slower to come in after a section.... esp with you recovering yourself and with the stresses of having a baby in scbu.

Are you double pumping as this can sometimes help..also are you using the same pump at the hosp and at home? Make sure you are also able to express somewhere ''relaxing '' when in scbu. Your feet should be on a foot stool as well.

Please make sure you are eating and drinking well. Its so easy to forget when your mind is elsewhere. Have some water to drink whilst you are expressing.

You are doing more than expressing for her! you are being there with her, talking to her and having cuddles.

When she comes home the breast feeding will be easier and much more relaxing for you.

Please keep us updated on how you are all doing

Take care

Jxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Oink and Jeanette

Thanks very much for your replies which are really helpful and encouraging.  I am persevering with the pumping and hopeful now from your replies that I'll produce more in due course.  I have been having skin-to-skin sessions with the baby which we both enjoy and the wee one is starting to show an interest in the breast as well although not actually feeding as such.  I will ask SCBU if I can express in the unit as so far I have been doing all the expressing at home.  

Do you think I should be getting up during the night to express?  Up till now I have been so tired and under the weather with the high blood pressure that the thought of waking to express during the night would have had me on my knees, so I have been having a session at midnight then waiting until morning for the next session.  However, I am feeling a bit better now and could maybe get up during the night if that would help.

PS: The baby was weighed today and has put on 9oz since birth (16 days ago) so she seems to be heading in the right direction.  

Thanks again.

Ellie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Ellie

If you can express once overnight that will help with your production...but please make sure you are well enough to do so.

It would be better if you could express on the unit as it will also mean less running too & from home.

Fantastic weight gain!! Well done you!!

You are doing really well. Its hard work but well worth it..you are giving you baby a fantastic start

Jxx

ps if you ever want to chat..im here. I know how stressful it is having a baby in scbu


----------

